# A Funny.....



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Saskatchewan Drunk, you just gotta love it!!!!


How many of our Officers would find the humour in this e-mail! After all, I 
am sure he was sitting there laughing at this guy the entire time..

Recently, during a routine patrol, an RCMP Constable parked down the street 
outside a Legion Hall just off the main Street at Estevan, Saskatchewan ..

After last call, the officer observed a man leaving the Legion Hall. The 
gentleman was so intoxicated that he could barely walk. He then stumbled 
around the parking lot for a few minutes, with the officer quietly 
observing. After what seemed an eternity and trying his keys on five 
different vehicles, the man managed to find his car, which he fell into..

He sat there for a few minutes and then threw a hook and line out the window 
and seemed to be trying to catch a fish.. A number of other patrons paid no 
attention to this crazy drunk as they left the bar and drove off.

Finally the drunk started the car, switched the wipers on and off (it was a 
fine, dry summer night) flicked the blinkers on and off a couple of times, 
honked the horn, and switched on the headlights.

He then pulled in the hook and line and moved the vehicle forward a few 
inches, reversed a little and then remained still for a few more minutes as 
some more of the other patron vehicles left. At last, the parking lot was 
empty; he pulled out of the parking lot and started to drive slowly down the 
road.

The officer, having patiently waited all this time, now started up the 
patrol car, put on the flashing lights, and promptly pulled the man over. 
He performed a breathalyzer test on the gentleman who cooperated fully, and 
to his amazement the breathalyzer indicated no evidence of the man having 
consumed any alcohol at all!

Dumbfounded, the officer said, 'I'll have to ask you to accompany me to 
Headquarters. This breathalyzer equipment must be broken." said the Mountie.
"I doubt it," said the truly proud Saskie. "Tonight I'm the Designated 
Decoy."


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I always laugh at this stuff. In my years as a bartender, I have watched the local police sit just outside a bar to protect us from the horrible evils of drunk driving.

You get sick of it. There are burglaries, murders, and all sorts of stuff going on and the dip shit is right outside the bar waiting on a drunk.

THe funny thing is for years, these guys have let the big fish get away. We had thrown out two asshats for bringing in, and chugging their own bottles, and they were pissed drunk. Drove right by the dipshit, as it was to early.

Later, the rules were changed so that it was entrapment or some shit. It just got old watching these idiots protect us from nothing.

Then, we started to see people doing stuff like in the story.


So before you get all pissy, we actually did the math one time, since this is an epidemic, and horrible beyond all measure (mostly because I never see a cop go home from a bar sober in a cab)

52 people died in one year in Colorado from drunk driving, mostly falling asleep at the wheel.

In the Denver area alone, about 3500 people a day more on weekends, but we will stick with 3500, drive home at an intoxicated level, as it takes nothing to be considered drunk.

Now we take that times 365 days = 1,277,500.00 and that is a conservative number.

Suddenly 52 is just shit considering it is statewide, and I have no doubt that more than 3500 are driving home intoxicated.

Still, I would love to have seen this shit. HA HA. Only the best and brightest in the cop world. LOL


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

I have no problem with arresting people who are driving DRUNK, but here in Oklahoma, they have turned this into a cash cow. If it takes blood chemistry analysis to determine if you're "at the legal limit" you could DAMN WELL DRIVE HOME!!! )h, but that would not put $2500.00 into the court coffers or $3000 in some lawyers' pocket and another $100 bucks a week for "victim impact panels" and another big chunk of money for "victims compensation assessments" and on and on.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Everywhere it is a cash cow. Here in Texas they have a special unit that runs amok busting people. TABC. 

In Colorado, the smaller departments used the money to get more officers to bust more drunks. Meanwhile, while they are all downtown on a friday night, my place gets busted into.

Hard to find a cop anywhere else but near the bars on the weekends.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

To be honest, here in my area, I wish there were more arrests for DUI's. 
The tribal LEO tends to let people go, and officers here have a hell of a time as the drunks just "run" to trust land and then we can't do shit. 

I get tired of accidents where we have to cut people out that have killed others and they are screaming and whining around because "it hurts".....yeah....tell that to the people that we just covered up completely. 

I do agree with Becky though.....turning it into a cash cow is not the answer.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

thats only cause cops are eyeing up all the fanny that comes out

plz note

Fanny *608* up, *107* down   
1) British term for pussy 
2) a retard 
3) American term for ass 
4) British term for assing 
1) "woah, her fanny is sweet!" 
2) "Shut the **** up you fanny!" 
3) "I like big fannys and I cannot lie you other brothers cant deny....." ya right! 
4) stop fannying around!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Mothers against drunk driving was actually Against the lowering of the legal limit for UBAL
they want actual drunks caught not the people at a .08 who would have made it home fine and never killed anyone
a typical drunk driver takes an officer off the road for 3 hours, usually at the peak time for service and the peak time for dangerous drunks
so if you charging that buzzed guy $3000 you are letting a dangerous one go free

hell in Michigan the way the law is written you can be arrested for .01, .08 is just the bigger of the 2 crimes
cough syrup gets you drunker than that


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

If I take two shots of NyQuil I am at the legal limit......seriously!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is an interesting quandry as a bartender. THe limit comes out to a drink and a half an hour, maybe less. At a night club, where there are a couple of different areas to get drinks, there is no way to really conform to what the law says, so every night, you are over that limit.

Years ago, we took a course on the effects of alcohol on driving, and they filmed it. My buddies and I were drinking what they offered, and had a flask and were hitting it, as it was some new stupid policy.

The sucky drivers sucked, and we were just fine. Years later, I saw the film at yet another alcohol class, and we were not featured, only the drivers who sucked.

Imagine that.

I worked at Dick's Last Resort in Denver, and we had a breathalizer on the wall. Only problem was people were seeing how high a score they could get. Not really that great. However, we did figure out that if you have just had a drink, you get a pretty high score if you took a drink and tried.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I guess death by a drunk driver only matters to those that were connected to the 12,000 that died last year because of drunk drivers. I would imagine to them, it was more than a inconsequential number. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm for shooting drunk drivers. I DID say that with my outloud voice too!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I guess death by a drunk driver only matters to those that were connected to the 12,000 that died last year because of drunk drivers. I would imagine to them, it was more than a inconsequential number. 

Out of how many people ?? It is a numbers game. In Colorado, I saw local PD's walking into bars and breathalizing people at the bar. How far do you go before you get too carried away ???

I am against people driving hammered, always have been, but that is not what they are doing. Where are all these cops when these hammered idiots are out there weaving and skidding all over the road ??

All I know for sure, is that the intent of the law was to keep drunky the clown off the road, and .08 is not really drunky the clown.

How many drunken idiots get by because of the cash cow effect ??


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> 
> Out of how many people ?? It is a numbers game.
> 
> ...


To the family of a single dead person at the hands of drunk, that number is 100%. 

Of course it's a numbers game. Drunks outnumber the police. I can't speak for other departments but our department is budgeted. Meaning, we don't make money for any type of citation or arrest. It's what we are budgeted by the legislature to do. While the .08 may not be really drunky the clown, the incidence of drunk driving has dropped from 50% to less than 25%. Something might be working. 

DFrost


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have no problem with hammering drunk drivers, but what really pisses me off is when I see so many police officers drive home drunk from a bar.
I know of many people who are LEO's and many of them will drink and drive home from a bar.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

and that is my point
you cant arrest drunks who's driving is vastly impaired when you're off the street with the lady who had 2 glasses of wine with dinner.
by lowering the limit you haven't helped keep anyone alive
just make the state more money

catching actual drunks is like shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It is an interesting quandry as a bartender.


I have the hardest time imagining you as a bartender... are you actually nice and pleasant to people in the bar? Or are you the bartender that every stranger pours his heart out to?? So hard to imagine.

Actually on topic... I am militant with drinking and driving. I tell all my friends that I will not hesitate to call the police and give out names and licence plate numbers and locations of the bar and their home address, if they get in their car after 2 drinks. I have had a couple of friends test me, and as I get my cell phone out and dial, they get out and hand over the keys.

Here in Alberta the penalties are pretty severe. The first offence is a mandatory 1 year licence suspension, plus a $2500 fine, plus of course legal fees. As well they yank your licence immediately and it could take 3 months before you get a trial date.

Also here (not sure about anywhere else) the police can fine/yank your licence for any provable inluence... alcohol, drugs, and even extreme tiredness (there are many many many people in Alberta whom drive very long distances for work - hot shot service, work commutes between Calgary/Edmonton and Ft Mac or north). I do know people that have been pulled over, and car impounded for driving while they were extremely tired. Now in this case the people have to pay the impound fee and get some sleep, there were not any charges.

A vehicle can be a weapon and I just don't understand people who don't get that.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> I will not hesitate to call the police and give out names and licence plate numbers and locations of the bar and their home address, if they get in their car after 2 drinks.


2 drinks?????

This, I have to say, is a bit overboard. I can see four or five drinks (maybe more or less depending on the person) but to limit ALL people to 2 drinks is a bit stiff. 

We hauled a guy in a week ago.....he was passed out, laying outside his pick up which had rolled down a small ravine......he woke up and was talking (well babbling) to us when we got there.....blew a .589

YEP... .589 

Hammered beyond belief....

He passed out again in the hospital and then aspirated on his own vomit.....just got out of the hospital and I saw him driving today coming back from lunch......WAS NOT arrested since it was on trust land....

*&^%$#*)_ )*&%$#*))_&$%#@&

THESE are the people I want to see busted. Not the couple who had 2 glasses of wine with dinner on their anniversary.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

2 drinks is nothing. The odds of you falling asleep and killing people are not good.....unless you have went without sleep, which is more the case than you would think.

Just repeating what you have been told makes you one of the many many sheep out there.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> 2 drinks?????
> 
> This, I have to say, is a bit overboard. I can see four or five drinks (maybe more or less depending on the person) but to limit ALL people to 2 drinks is a bit stiff.


Is there really a reason to drink right up to the limit? Can you really justify when one is over the limit and another isn't? I think there is no reason to drive if you drink at ALL! I personally am buzzed off of half a beer, I have buddies who don't get buzzed until beer number 8. However to go out and recreationally have a beer with the boys, one or two is good and acceptable. If a person wants to drink more than that, PLAN AHEAD and have a DD. It is not rocket science. It is about being responsible. It is responsible to push the limit as to WHERE is the legal limit? Is it 10 beer tonight and 11 beer tomorro?

I have had several friends killed by DD's and it is the biggest waste of life. I have also had one friend drive while drunk and kill a husband and wife, who was 7 months pregnant. I don't think anything he EVER does or will do will make up for what he has done, out of SHEER stupidity.

There is simply no need for it. It is not that hard to take responsibility for your own actions.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Personally you probably shouldn't drive if feel that way. Many people don't notice two drinks because they actually drink. Not only that, they drive home after three or four drinks every day. 

People with attitudes like you sicken me. You are clueless, but perfectly willing to **** up someones life.

I have seen people in court for drunk driving. Nothing happened, there was no accident, and the attitude is that they nearly killed an entire school full of children.

I personally wonder how many friends you actually have. I know if you said that to me (Not that I drink anymore) I would duct tape you and shove you in a closet. 2 drinks and you are gonna rat your friends out to the cops ??? Who the **** made you God ???


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Lauer said:


> and that is my point
> you cant arrest drunks who's driving is vastly impaired when you're off the street with the lady who had 2 glasses of wine with dinner.



Well of course you're correct. All you have to do is watch an episode of COPS. Everyone that is arrested only had two drinks. It's the U. S. standard. In truth, although it doesn't do your argument any good, according to DOJ standards, the average blood alcohol percentage for those arrested is .15. Which coincidentally is slightly more than 2 glasses of wine. Well unless those glass happen to be 24 ounces each. I'll bet you know the person that was given a ticket for 2 mph over the speed limit as well. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

What's good for the goose, is good for the gander;

http://www.newschannel5.com/Global/story.asp?S=11029499

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> Is there really a reason to drink right up to the limit? Can you really justify when one is over the limit and another isn't?


I did not say anyone has to drink right up to the limit....and I don't think I need to justify anything at all......ALL I know is that a person drinking to excess deserves punishment WAY more than the anniversary couple. 

You said you call the cops on your friends if they have had 2 drinks, I think that is a low amount to be calling the cops for. 

I don't drive if I have had 2 beers....and it has been less than an hour and a half or so.....there is some common sense involved here, and most drinkers do not have it. 

And trust me....I have scraped my own friends off the highway.....literally.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: according to DOJ standards, the average blood alcohol percentage for those arrested is .15

Which of course is the average. So the legit drunky the clowns, you know the ones who actually are a danger, what would their BAC be ???

Still a cash cow, still not applied appropriately, and I want my stolen stuff back. Don't tell me it is an insurance problem, as someone MIGHT actually have to get out of their car for once.

Meanwhile the off duty cops that we "have" to hire, are in the back room doing God knows what with that girl.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Which of course is the average. So the legit drunky the clowns, you know the ones who actually are a danger, what would their BAC be ???
> 
> Still a cash cow, still not applied appropriately, and I want my stolen stuff back. Don't tell me it is an insurance problem, as someone MIGHT actually have to get out of their car for once.
> 
> Meanwhile the off duty cops that we "have" to hire, are in the back room doing God knows what with that girl.


Can't say which are most dangerous. Actually it is an individual thing. Some people at .08 can't stand up. Some at .25 are barely detectable and then only with HGN. Impairment is impairment, regardless of the BAT. In fact, most state laws are written stating that .08 is impairment per se. That doesn't not preclude getting a conviction on a BAT of less than .08. Certainly arguable, but have seen it done. 

Can't explain the behavior of your off duty cops. If God is the only one that knows probably won't much happen to them until they face Him.

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I really did not mean for a joke to get off on a tangent like this....truly. 

But, I agree, that each person in individual in their alcohol tolerance levels.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

One thing that also happens here that really annoys is that if a person KNOWS they are too drunk to drive, and they instead climb into the back seat and go to sleep, they can (and will be) charged with "Actual Physical Control" of a motor vehicle while impaired, which is only slightly less expensive than a DUI. I would think that the fact they are NOT drving would count for something, but noooo. Because of this, a lot of people go ahead and drive and take their chances on not getting stopped, because if they are sleeping in the car, it's a SURE thing they'll get busted.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Becky Shilling said:


> One thing that also happens here that really annoys is that if a person KNOWS they are too drunk to drive, and they instead climb into the back seat and go to sleep, they can (and will be) charged with "Actual Physical Control" of a motor vehicle while impaired, which is only slightly less expensive than a DUI. I would think that the fact they are NOT drving would count for something, but noooo. Because of this, a lot of people go ahead and drive and take their chances on not getting stopped, because if they are sleeping in the car, it's a SURE thing they'll get busted.


I don't get this. So if I got out drinking, and I have either a designated driver or I call a Taxi, just because I'm IN the vehicle and I'm drunk I can be arrested? How do they expect people to get home after they have been drinking? Or are you talking about a parked car?

Gotta love the idiot who decided it was a good idea to punish the responsible people for being responsible.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm talking about being in your parked car. However, you CAN also be charged with public drunk even WITH a designated driver or in a taxi. It doesn't usually happen, but it can.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

They did away with the Drunk in Public law here in my area......TOO MANY TRANSPORTS to 8 hr holding......how frickin sad is that?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Becky Shilling said:


> I'm talking about being in your parked car. However, you CAN also be charged with public drunk even WITH a designated driver or in a taxi. It doesn't usually happen, but it can.


In TN you can be charged with DUI, if you are in physical control of a vehicle even if you aren't driving anywhere. Physical control means, you have the where-with-all to motivate, should you desire. 

Public drunk arrest, in my experience, is extremely rare when the drunk is a passenger in a vehicle driven by a DD or otherwise sober person. PD is, in my experience, usually used when the drunk in interferring with the officer or a danger to himself or others but hasn't committed a crime. No one I've ever worked with really like dealing with drunks. Who likes to hear them running their mouth; letting us know what they could do if they didn't have the handcuffs on; letting us know all about our parentage, the threats, the verbal abuse, does get a bit tiring. Did I mention having to clean up puke? Never had anyone stoned on pot want to fight. Usually about 80% of the drunks want to fight. Never was one of my favorite parts of the job.

DFrost


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

hers a short clip. 8 minutes wher a program host in sweden test how he handels the car with difren % of alkohole in his body.
he he i think its kind of funy becaus he gets so dame drunk at the end. ther 3 time he drives is the legal limit in some parts of the usa, the 4 is ilegal in usa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovEBJoI-0H0&feature=related


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The dumbass almost wiped out the cones sober, what makes you think that he is gonna very well with any sort of alcohol ??

That test is really lame.

In Colorado, I worked at the casinos in Blackhawk for a while. I talked to one of the customers about not driving, and he said he wasn't, he was gonna go and sleep in his car.

According to the valets the guy gets his keys, goes out to his car, starts it, and goes and lays down in the backseat.

I was leaving, and they were all saying how retarded the cops were. There were 2 cop cars and he was being arrested for DUI.

I asked if he had tried to drive, and they said "No, they took him out of the backseat."

This is the kind of thing that boggles my mind.

Protect and serve my ass.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't know if it's the same in the US, but in BC, I believe they can't charge you unless you have the keys to the vehicle in your possesion.

Open the door, then hide the keys on the frame.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

In TN you can be charged with DUI, if you are in physical control of a vehicle even if you aren't driving anywhere. Physical control means, you have the where-with-all to motivate, should you desire. It's the same in most states. 

DFrost


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

it all comes down to trying to prevent crime
the government and well wishing people want to prevent all crimes before they happen
which leads to things like being arrested for drunk driving while sleeping in the back seat

ever see minority report?
we're not far off of that without all the sci-fi crap

its the same thing for gun control
well wishers think if you take all guns you will prevent gun crime
...people will always find a way to kill each other


----------

